
Universal API for Google Drive, Dropbox, One Drive on Android, iOS or Xamarin - inclouds
https://cloudrail.com/integrations/interfaces/CloudStorage
======
inclouds
There are many other services you can use also like Facebook, Twitter,
Instagram, LinkedIn and Github.

